# Should Dogs eat cat food everyday?



## Bishop (Jun 16, 2008)

Before we went on vacation for two weeks our 120lb german shepard would eat her food as given everyday, Purina Dogchow and she always cleaned her bowl.
While we were gone we had a friend "house sat" for us and lived here for security and to feed the pets.

When we returned the dog refuses to eat anything but the cats food, meow mix.
That was last week, today I learned that the dog would clean out the cats bowl and leave the dog chow untouched. Three days the dog has not eaten her normal food and I'll not give her cat food.
My wife says give her what she wants, I say eat dog food.
Any thoughts on how healthy MeowMix is for dogs?


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Before we went on vacation for two weeks our 120lb german shepard would eat her food as given everyday, Purina Dogchow and she always cleaned her bowl.
> While we were gone we had a friend "house sat" for us and lived here for security and to feed the pets.
> 
> When we returned the dog refuses to eat anything but the cats food, meow mix.
> ...


Meowmix is terrible for cats, worse for dogs. Your dog picked the meowmix because it's junk food. Nobody likes healthy food.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

I've been told that cats food is very very very bad for dogs if eaten for an extended period of time. Cats food is 40-50% protien.. Thats bad for dogs. Switch her back to her food, or take a look at other foods to switch her to. A few years ago my SO's brothers dog was on pedigree, and we ended up switching him because he stopped liking it, then I found out it isnt good food to begin with,


----------



## Bishop (Jun 16, 2008)

We have tried 12 or more dry dog food brands and she would eat the Purina brand if we changed the flavor at the end of each bag. Chicken until the bag is gone, then turkey till the bag is gone, then Lamb etc. all Purina.
Until we left for two weeks she ate her dry and seemed to enjoy it. She would lay down to eat at the bowl, and she would lick it clean.
Now the dry is three days old in her bowl and she refuses to eat it. What I've done is I leave her dog chow out for the cats and they will eat most of it, but she has not had Meow Mix to eat for three days. 
this is the third day she has looked at her bowl of Purina turkey dog chow and turned her nose up at it.
Tomorrow I'll give the old dog chow to the cats and put her some fresh Purina dog chow in her bowl.
She's 120lbs and even dog food is not cheap, a few years ago we gave away a dozen or more nearly full bags of different dog foods trying to find one she likes. Purina was the best tasting for the money. I even tried ALPO in cans, but she walked away from the bowl.
Good dog food is suppost to have most items for a healthy dog. A healthy happy dog is all I want, I had that before we left on vacation.
What do you feed your big dog?


----------



## Michell (Jun 7, 2008)

Go to your local dog food store (not petsmart or petco, go to one of the independent ones - they'll have a larger variety for you to look at). Tell them your budget constraints and your problem. They should have samples for you to try, or may be able to give you some recommendations. (Purina, Science Diet, IAMs, none of those are good dog food anyway)

Otherwise, get some pumpkin (not pie filler, just plain pumpkin), and put some in his dog food bowl with some water... let it soak. You can also try blueberries, strawberries, carrots, apples.

If your dog turns up his nose, don't leave the dog food out, and don't let him manipulate you into giving him junk food. Put the dog food down for a short period, then pick it up, and let him starve himself for a day or two or three (won't hurt him), and he'll eat. Puppies are like kids, give them ice cream even if they didn't eat dinner.. well.. they'll never eat dinner again.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 16, 2008)

What is the pumpkin or fruit for?


----------



## Michell (Jun 7, 2008)

Bishop said:


> What is the pumpkin or fruit for?


1) They're all healthy for him, google some puppy recipes. Not alot of fruit at once, just a handful or a couple spoonfuls. 

2) The fruits are delicious. I've never met a dog who wouldn't eat food soaked in a pumpkin/water mix. 

Dogs usually love fruits... Veggies they can love or hate.


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Bishop, be careful of giving your cat the dog food. I was lead to believe that dogs can eat cat food on occasion but cats shouldn't eat dog food. I can't remember what the difference is, something about dogs being omnivors & cats being true carnivors?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Dogs should never eat cat food on a regular basis - it has far too much protein and fat content to be healthy for a dog. Dog food also lacks some nutrients that cats require, so your cats shouldn't be sustaining themselves on dog food, either.

Purina and Alpo are not great brands of food - neither is Meow Mix, from the sound of it - and you could really get more bang for your buck with some other brand. Purina and Alpo are basically like the McDonalds of dog food. They'll fill your dog up, but provide almost no nutritional benefits.

If I were you I would just go the 'tough love' way. Use a baby-gate to cordon off one room where the cats can eat without the dog getting in there. Your dog gets her bowl put down for 20 minutes in the morning; if she doesn't eat it, you take it up and put it in the fridge. In the evening you put it down again for 20 minutes; and so on. She's a little spoiled right now, but it will usually only take her one time to figure out that the stuff in her bowl is all that she's getting. She knows the food is there and when she is hungry enough, she will eat. Right now she just thinks that if she holds out long enough, you'll cave.

I know it sounds kind of cruel, but this is honestly the best thing you can do for your dog. Cat food is NOT meant for dogs and it's really best for each animal to stick to the food that was nutritionally designed for them. 

If you're interested in finding a good and healthy brand of dog food for your dog, check out http://www.dogfoodproject.com or http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com . They'll explain why Purina and Alpo are considered poor brands. Many of us feed brands like Canidae, Innova, Timberwolf, Wellness, Blue Buffalo or Natural Balance. Others (like myself) feed their dogs a raw diet. There are so many options for you to choose from that feeding your dog McDonalds every day just shouldn't be one worth considering. 

All the best and do continue to air any questions you might have.


----------

